# Nodding Donkey, Oil pump.



## granddadgnome (Jan 18, 2009)

would like to build a g scale nodding donkey oil pump. would like to see pictures, plans and or a description as to construction.


----------



## Ironton (Jan 2, 2008)

What you want to search under is "walking beam pump".

Here is a patent:
https://www.google.com/patents/US4621567

And here is an early version:
http://www.petroleumhistory.org/OilHistory/pages/Cable/walking.html

Basically on one ende you have a rotary engine of some sort connected by a rod to one end of the beam. The beam is pivoted on a central support. The other end of the beam has a rod that goes into the ground and is connected to the actual pump.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Naptowneng (Jun 14, 2010)

Lots of them in O scale, maybe they are so oversized, as much O is, and you could use it for your needs, or get one to copy in whatever scale you want to?

https://www.google.com/search?q=o+s...ved=0ahUKEwiP6ZeE3J_KAhWKbj4KHUyDAQ8Q_AUIBygC

Jerry


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

I agree with Jerry. O gauge pumps would work. If you drive through oil country, you see all sizes, from quite small to monsters. There is no specific size. 

Chuck


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

I've always called these "Horse Head" pumps. My grandfather and father owned a drop forging plant in downtown Los Angeles started by my great uncles in 1901. They originally were making forgings for the oil tool industry. In 1906, they were doings forgings for the Wright Bros. for their early airplanes. Today, ALL of their work is aerospace and commercial aircraft forgings. 
Next door to their forging shop was Lacy Manufacturing founded in 1885. When I was a kid in the late forties and early fifties, I would go over to Lacy and see them building Horse Head pumps. Hundreds of them! They had 200 employees in the early 1900's.Lacy is still in business in Southern California.
http://www.lacyoiltool.com/

http://www.jswoodcrafts.net/Anima_Motor.htm

These folks make a Horse Head pump kit which is animated. The kit is $264 including a 3 volt transformer to run AND is 1/24th scale. I saw one of these at the Big Train Show one year and almost took it home. BUT............

J.S. Woodcrafts is located in Southern California.


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

I've always heard them called "yard donkey".

Chuck


----------



## lotsasteam (Jan 3, 2008)

Just got back from europe,i bought the January 2016 edition of : Maschienen im Modellbau:
page ten shows how to build a motor driven :Nick Esel,( Nod donkey) in Germany,lots of pics with a good how to!

www.maschienen-im-modellbau.de


----------

